# Andreas and Hannes do the Mercedes thing



## Hannes_F (Jun 10, 2010)

OK friends, 

here is another nice cooperation result within this forum. Our own Andreas Moisa composed a track for a Mercedes promotion (I believe it is a video but have not seen it yet) and I recorded the strings for it (and added some strings mixing and stuff).

What we wanted of course was to make it sound majestetic but sunny, big but at the same time personal. That seem to be contradictions but they appearently work together when in balance. The other thing I especially dig here is how Andreas designed the arc which is really classy imo. Enjoy! 

http://www.strings-on-demand.com/demos/StOD_Moisa_Mercedes_08.mp3 (http://www.strings-on-demand.com/demos/ ... des_08.mp3)

Cheers
Hannes


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Thomas, 

thanks for passing by and listening.

Hannes


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2010)

Congratulations, A & H!


----------



## Markus S (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, that is the style! Lovely playing, Hannes, where are the other strings from?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for your comments Gunther, Frederick and C M Dess.

Markus, the strings are all dubbed by me (around 50 tracks), no other strings involved.


----------



## SvK (Jun 11, 2010)

Hannes....

Congrats...strings sound very good. 50 overdubs...wow 


best,

SvK


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Steven,

thanks for passing by. 
Playing 50 overdubs is not so much of a problem, I am using more time with the mixing, still on a learning curve. 

BTW I love how Andreas' band/synth/glitch elements amalgamate (sp?) with the orchestra in this track.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for listening and the nice comments! This was a track where I couldn't get it "right" with sampled strings and I'm glad that Hannes could join on short notice, thanks again Hannes. Except the guitars all other elements are samples or synths. The bass is Zebra, drums are Black Kit from SD2 and a kick from FM8, Piano is EW Pianos, and a few Omnisphere sounds, some Tonehammer stuff too.


----------



## SvK (Jun 11, 2010)

Ganz toll Andi!

SvK


----------



## hbuus (Jun 12, 2010)

Grats, guys! - So you got yourselves a couple of Mercedes'es for this, or what? 

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 12, 2010)

Henrik, we got a star ...  hehe
BTW Andreas I think the guitar sounds fantastic, is this an amp sim or a real amp?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jun 13, 2010)

It's a Mesa Boogie Rect-o-verb recorded with a Neumann U87 - so no Amp Sim...although the very first guitar is a patch from Omnisphere which I thought sounded great.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Very Nice job guys!

Hey Hannes, you might remember a track i did a while back with one cellist overdubbing herself 14 times. One unexpected problem i found was the fact that we got 14 times the room tone and hiss from the mics and electronics etc...

2 Cole 4038 ribbon Mics into a vintage Ward Beck analogue console into ProTools 192HD. For sure our room wasn't the most sound-proofed in the world but i guess you're working from your home studio?

How do you manage to do 50 overdubs and keep it clean? 

Good job Hannes!

Claude


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 14, 2010)

cc64 @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> Very Nice job guys!
> 
> Hey Hannes, you might remember a track i did a while back with one cellist overdubbing herself 14 times. One unexpected problem i found was the fact that we got 14 times the room tone and hiss from the mics and electronics etc...
> 
> ...



Hi Claude, you are right, in theory overdubbing sections seems to be an easy idea but in practise there are a dozen of different problems in your way and the only choice is to solve them all one by one. Actually only somebody that tries himself will know how it is not at all self-evident ... I needed lots of calculations, enough experiments to write a diploma thesis and two years of time in order to get to the process right ...

Regarding the piling up of the room tone, that is a biggie, and the only way imo is to avoid it at the source. So you need specifically constructed acoustics for that purpose.

Cheers
Hannes


----------



## Justus (Jun 14, 2010)

Good work! I like the sound!


----------

